# Walk tall, my friends /I walked tall



## imalloutofimagination

Topic: How would you accurately translate “Walk tall, my friends” and “I walked tall” to Latin?
Copied from title. Cagey, moderator 

Asking for a tattoo, help me not mutilate myself with something inaccurate 😔

And yes, absolutely, this is a reference to final fantasy 15.


----------



## bearded

imalloutofimagination said:


> this is a reference to final fantasy 15.


What is the final fantasy 15?


----------



## Stoggler

bearded said:


> What is the final fantasy 15?


It’s a computer game.


----------



## S.V.

_Nunc vir mihi
pectore firmo_

After _Aenea, nunc pectore firmo_ (6. 261). _El pecho firme_ would also omit the verb. English_ keep your chest *firm_, etc.


----------



## bearded

S.V. said:


> Nunc vir mihi
> pectore firmo


Sorry, in your version the syntax is not clear to me. Can you please explain?  What does ''vir mihi..'' mean?
Please mind that in the original there is ''opus (est)''.


----------



## soplamocos

Some options:
(Mei) amici, erecti?/animosi/magnifici vadite/ambulate/incede

Maybe better without "mei".
Not sure about "erecti".
I prefer: Amici, animosi vadite

vad-o is in the phrase: Vade retro, Satanás: Go back, Satan?


----------



## S.V.

> What does ''vir mihi'' mean?


Hello. Yes, they teach it next to _sum_. _Si non esses vir __mihi__, frater eras_. But it likely comes from an older use. _Hodie vir mihi rure venit_, "today my husband comes in from the country."  _Scis sponsam mihi?_, "Do you know she's engaged to me?" _Fata mihi, Caesar, tum erunt mea dulcia_. Cf. _un ami à nous_, 'a friend to us',  _l'amico a noi _(1734); "_Ce mari à toi est vraiment impossible_," 'that husband of yours is truly...'

 We still use datives to indicate possession (_mi fa male la testa_, 44; _te brillan los ojos_, 35.7f), and then comes a discussion on how strange they may seem to our friends.  But this dative still worked 'under' the noun. Likely the reason some were still natural, even if separated. _Filius mihi natus est_ can be read with a pause after _mihi_ (cf. "_un fils à moi_," 1860). Same as _Spes mihi, respicio cum mea facta, cadit_. Then a long discussion on _Vita mihi tollitur_ working as both +affective & +possessive, just like our own.

Supp. _Ei misero mihi!_; _Semper amica mihi, semper et uxor eris_; _Tuque, o cara mihi, felicibus edita pennis, surge_; _et uxorem sibi Psychen fecerat_; _ut tuam sororem poscerem uxorem sibi_; _venit in mentem mihi_; _este salutati tempus in omne mihi_; _Sunt et mea contra_ / _fata mihi_.

Of course, _amici_ is fine. For a temp. tattoo, Imall may want the original 胸を張って above _pectore firmo_. You can find some resources, on _walking tall_ not being part of Latin. The EN line may come from the double meaning of the original ('proudly', 'bravely' etc.)


----------

